# Desierto Florido



## joplind

Hola a todos:
Quisiera saber cómo se podría decir en inglés *DESIERTO FLORIDO *(fenómeno que pasa cada ciertos años, entre la III Región de Atacama y la IV Región de Coquimbo, en *Chile*, donde parte del desierto que es completamente árido, florece y se cubre de miles de tipos de flores diferentes, entre Septiembre y Octubre.


Saludos y gracias


----------



## fenixpollo

No sé si habrá un término para describir el desierto, pero creo que una frase adecuada en este contexto describirá la temporada: _flowering season_.

Si nos mostraras una oración completa que quieres traducir, podríamos ayudarte a traducir la frase de manera natural, para que quedara bien con el contexto específico.


----------



## joplind

Ah! Lo que pasa es que este es un título de un album de fotografías. Y lo quiero poner en español e inglés.
por eso es DESIERTO FLORIDO / xxxxxxxx _blooming desert_?


Saludos!


----------



## WhiteFang

Hola joplind: 

Sabes que en muchísimos sitios de Chile lo he visto traducido como "Flowery desert". Al parecer se tuvo que crear ese término a falta de traducción exacta, puesto que no existe en otra parte del mundo y ahora se está usando cada vez más. Por supuesto hablo de sitios chilenos, como para describir el fenómeno que ocurre en el desierto chileno en textos turísticos. Algo diferente como "blooming desert" o algo así podría ser de uso más generalizado si ese fuera el caso.

Saludos,

WF


----------



## joplind

Vale! muchas gracias.
Si a fin de cuentas, la idea es que se entienda y si ya es un término no tan técnico pero que se está acuñando, entonces lo utilizaré también así.

saludos!!!


----------



## fenixpollo

Gracias por el contexto, joplind.

Si es el título de un libro de fotos, yo le pondría _Desert in Bloom_.


----------



## moalleme ingilisi

When I lived in Chile the native English speakers generally said flowering desert.  Lametablemente nunca tuve la oportunidad de verlo.


----------



## joplind

Thnak you so much!


----------



## Oldy Nuts

Una rápida búsqueda Google muestra que no hay acuerdo sobre qué nombre ponerle en inglés:

http://www.explore-atacama.com/eng/articles/flowering-desert.htm
http://www.tourismchile.com/guide/far_north/articles/493
http://www.atacamaphoto.com/atacama-flora/desert-flora-1.htm

Personalmente, me gusta mucho la proposición de fenixpollo, "desert in bloom", y también su variante "blooming desert"...


----------



## MHCKA

No estoy muy seguro de bloom.

Y *blooming*, según el M-WLD es un adejtivo que significa:


Brit, informal — used to make an angry or critical statement more forceful ▪ We had to read the whole blooming thing! ▪ Don't be a blooming idiot!
— blooming adverb, Brit, informal 
▪ It's blooming marvellous!

*Flowering *(como sustantivo) parece estar más relacionado con _floreciente_... mientras que *florido* es un término literario, poético, que es una especie de juego de palabras entre "que tiene flores" y abundante:

(Del DRAE):

*florido**, da**.*


*1. *adj. Que tiene flores.
*2. *adj. Dicho de una cosa: Muy escogida.
*3. *adj. Dicho del lenguaje o del estilo: Amena y profusamente exornado de galas retóricas.
*4. *adj. germ. Rico, opulento.


----------



## MHCKA

La "guerra florida" de los aztecas aparece en la Wikipedia como flower/ *flowery war*.


----------



## joplind

Y qué pasa con la frase "in bloom"? no es precisamente Blooming...
Gracias


----------



## Oldy Nuts

Para traducciones, tiendo a confiar más en los diccionarios que en Wikipedia.

http://dictionary.reference.com/browse/bloom
http://dictionary.reference.com/browse/blooming
http://www.wordreference.com/es/translation.asp?tranword=bloom


----------



## MHCKA

*El desierto se llena de flores*... "las flores, florecen", en un sentido literal, quizás el desierto "florezca" en un sentido literario... pero habría que explicar en que consiste el florecimiento de un bioma. 

Flowery, según el M-WLD:

flow·ery 

/ˈflawɚri/ adjective 
flow·er·i·er*;* flow·er·i·est 
[also more flowery; most flowery] 1 a *:* *filled with flowers* 
▪ *flowery fields* 
b *:* decorated with pictures of flowers 
▪ We put two flowery prints in the dining room. ▪ a flowery dress 
c *:* smelling like a flower *:* having a sweet smell like a flower 
▪ flowery perfume/wine 
2 of language *:* very fancy or too fancy or elaborate 
▪ He gave a long, flowery speech. ▪ flowery prose


----------



## Oldy Nuts

¿Y por cierto también viste lo que ese mismo diccionario dice acerca del verbo "bloom", cuyo gerundio es "blooming"?


----------



## MHCKA

Sí. Y a eso es precisamente a lo que me refiero cuando digo que "_la flor florece_" (valga la expresión).

Con mayor precisión, las plantas florecen. 

Las plantas que dan flores (incluidos los árboles) no las tienen todo el tiempo. Hay ciertas épocas en las que, de sus brotes, "nacen" flores.

Bloom aplica para la planta. La planta en esa época en la que le crecen flores está "blooming".

El desierto, no es la planta, es el bioma, la flor no le crece a él. Este tipo particular de bioma, se llena de flores... *flowery *aplica entonces para el desierto, igual que para describir un vestido lleno de flores (vestido florido), mientras que bloom se refiere al crecimiento de la flor en sí.

2blossom verb 
blossoms*;* blossomed*;* blossom·ing 
[no obj] 1 *:* to produce flowers 
▪ *The trees have finished blossoming*. [=blooming, flowering] 
2 *:* *to change, grow, and develop fully* 
▪ Their friendship began to blossom [=bloom, flower, flourish] during the summer. ▪ Their friendship blossomed into romance. ▪ Their business seemed to blossom [=take off] overnight. ▪ a blossoming romance ▪ a blossoming talent


----------



## k-in-sc

"Flower war" sounds a lot better than "flowery war." The Wikipedia article prefers it too, to its credit


----------



## Oldy Nuts

MHCKA said:


> Sí. Y a eso es precisamente a lo que me refiero cuando digo que "_la flor florece_" (valga la expresión).
> 
> Con mayor precisión, las plantas florecen.
> 
> Las plantas que dan flores (incluidos los árboles) no las tienen todo el tiempo. Hay ciertas épocas en las que, de sus brotes, "nacen" flores.
> 
> Bloom aplica para la planta. La planta en esa época en la que le crecen flores está "blooming".
> 
> El desierto, no es la planta, es el bioma, la flor no le crece a él. Este tipo particular de bioma, se llena de flores... *flowery *aplica entonces para el desierto, igual que para describir un vestido lleno de flores (vestido florido), mientras que bloom se refiere al crecimiento de la flor en sí.
> 
> 2blossom verb
> blossoms*;* blossomed*;* blossom·ing
> [no obj] 1 *:* to produce flowers
> ▪ *The trees have finished blossoming*. [=blooming, flowering]
> 2 *:* *to change, grow, and develop fully*
> ▪ Their friendship began to blossom [=bloom, flower, flourish] during the summer. ▪ Their friendship blossomed into romance. ▪ Their business seemed to blossom [=take off] overnight. ▪ a blossoming romance ▪ a blossoming talent



Creo que la discusión realmente no nos está llevando a ninguna parte, sobre todo por tu curiosa insistencia en poner en duda el uso de "bloom" en este caso. Ver por ejemplo

http://www.atacamaphoto.com/atacama-flora/desert-flora-1.htm

En todo caso, también me parece curioso tu purismo. Es obvio que si alguien dice en español "mi jardín está en flor", o en inglés "my garden is in bloom", poquísimas personas interpretarían estas frases literalmente en el sentido de quien las pronunció cree que es _el terreno_, por alguna obra de magia que prescinde de las plantas, el que produjo las flores. Y citar múltiples ejemplos en que el verbo "to bloom" o su gerundio "blooming" tienen significados que no tienen nada que ver con flores sólo hace más confusa la discusión.

Te cedo el placer de decir la última palabra en esta discusión, ya que por mi parte considero que ya ha llegado demasiado lejos sin aportar nada a la pregunta original. Me basta con comprobar que los angloparlantes nativos usan frecuentemente expresiones en que "bloom", "in bloom" y "blooming" se relacionan con flores de cualquier planta, sea ésta un árbol o no. Y que decir "desert in bloom" en el caso específico de la pregunta original no es ni incorrecto ni pecaminoso.


----------



## Pocoso

weon, cosas como esa no se traducen, las dejas igual y le pones una nota al márgen (salvo que sea el título mismo de un libro), porque el desierto florido es sólo de chile, es como un trademark de chile (no se puede traducir por ejemplo "salto del laja", lo describes como "chilean falls named salto del laja") a menos que hables en un libro de flora y describan el evento para varios desiertos.

EN todo caso, si lo quisieras describir, diría: blooming period/event of the atacama desert.


----------



## Oldy Nuts

Pocoso said:


> weon, cosas como esa no se traducen, las dejas igual y le pones una nota al márgen (salvo que sea el título mismo de un libro), porque el desierto florido es sólo de chile, es como un trademark de chile (no se puede traducir por ejemplo "salto del laja", lo describes como "chilean falls named salto del laja") a menos que hables en un libro de flora y describan el evento para varios desiertos.
> 
> EN todo caso, si lo quisieras describir, diría: blooming period/event of the atacama desert.



¿También dirías "a Chilean desert called Desierto de Atacama"? ¿O "a Chilean straight called Estrecho de Magallanes"? ¿O "a Chilean city nicknamed "Ciudad de las Flores"?


----------



## Pocoso

Oldy Nuts said:


> ¿También dirías "a Chilean desert called Desierto de Atacama"? ¿O "a Chilean straight called Estrecho de Magallanes"? ¿O "a Chilean city nicknamed "Ciudad de las Flores"?



No, aunque puedo haber dicho una barbaridad y estoy abierto a argumentar (si alguien plantea otra alternativa lógica no tengo problemas en reconocerla) a mi me parece que "la ciudad de las flores" es casi como un nombre propio, entonces lo dejo tal cual y entre comillas. También podríamos traducir los nombres de las ciudades. 
El desierto florido tiene identidad (aunque no se si es un fenomeno que se da solo en Chile o mas lugares) o algo así como denominación de orígen y cuando algo es tan propio de un solo sitio, aunque tenga posible traducción. El desierto de atacama lo traduciria al inglés como "atacama desert", pero no traduciría el "chiflón del diablo" a nada, sino que lo describiría.

Chiloe se puede traducir del mapudungun como "donde hay gaviotas", pero tampoco lo traduciría.


----------



## Miguel Antonio

Pocoso said:


> porque el desierto florido es sólo de chile, es como un trademark de chile






Pocoso said:


> El desierto florido tiene identidad (aunque no se si es un fenomeno que se da solo en Chile o mas lugares)


No sólo en Chile hay desiertos floridos, o desiertos que florecen (aunque sean las plantas las que florezcan literalmente):
*Desert in Bloom - Arizona*
De Arizona es Fenixpollo, y sabe muy bien lo que dice. Oldy Nuts tiene un florido avatar  , es evidente que también sabe mucho del tema.


----------



## Pocoso

Ups, dije una barbaridad entonces y si lo traduciría. Mi punto era que algún festival único en el mundo y propio de un solo lugar no lo traduciría, sino que solo describiría. "Festival de viña del mar" o el nombre de una ciudad.

Me dio flojera buscar desierto florido en google y lo pague con este error.

Saludos.


----------



## Oldy Nuts

Pocoso said:


> Ups, dije una barbaridad entonces y si lo traduciría. Mi punto era que algún festival único en el mundo y propio de un solo lugar no lo traduciría, sino que solo describiría. "Festival de viña del mar" o el nombre de una ciudad.
> 
> Me dio flojera buscar desierto florido en google y lo pague con este error.
> 
> Saludos.



Pero supongo que dices "el Festival de Cannes"...

Qué nombres se traducen y cuáles no es una discusión larguísima, que se  ha tratado antes en los foros, y un tema en cual nunca podremos ponernos  todos de acuerdo. Piensa que, por lo menos en español chileno, tenemos  Londres, Hamburgo, Moscú, Nueva York, y hasta un Cayo Hueso; pero  también Sao Paulo (por flojera de escribir ã, y aunque hay locutores  deportivos que hablan de "San Pablo"), Río de Janeiro (que ni siquiera  los locutores llaman "Río de Enero"), Lousiana. Para no mencionar contradicciones tan evidentes como una reina Isabel y un príncipe William y su esposa Kate. Aunque por ahí también he visto llamarlos Guillermo y Catalina ...

Pero nos estamos saliendo del tema, y exponiéndonos a censura...


----------



## k-in-sc

I was reading recently that translating the names of royals is traditional but not required.
http://www.elcastellano.org/consultas.php?Op=ver&Id=29577

I see from Google that the Atacama Desert has a particularly spectacular blooming season. Other deserts bloom too, though. It's their nature 
And I was surprised by the variety of native plants. It's like Chile has a different plant for everything 
http://chileflora.com/


----------



## Oldy Nuts

k-in-sc said:


> I was reading recently that translating the names of royals is traditional but not required.
> http://www.elcastellano.org/consultas.php?Op=ver&Id=29577
> 
> I see from Google that the Atacama Desert has a particularly spectacular blooming season. Other deserts bloom too, though. It's their nature
> And I was surprised by the variety of native plants. It's like Chile has a different plant for everything
> http://chileflora.com/



Regarding the translation of names (royal or otherwise), I would say that it's mostly dominated by phonetics. Elizabeth is more difficult for us to pronounce than Isabel, whereas I woud say that William and Guillermo are equally easy to pronounce, but people (at least around here) seem to prefer "William". And I don't recall anyone talking about Guillermo Shakespeare, which would confirm that this is not associated with royalty...

As to your second link, we do have an enormous vartiety of wild native flowers, that I would say even includes "copihue", our national flower shown in my avatar in it's pink variety.

But again, we are drifting too far away from the topic of this discussion. Anyway, it was amusing to find in your second link a flim about our "blooming desert", which I naturally do not take to mean our "condenado/maldito" desert...


----------



## k-in-sc

I find "blooming desert" perfectly accurate and acceptable. "Blooming" as a euphemism for "bloody" is not used here, at any rate. (Neither is "bloody," except in imitation of the British. Americans who use it seem unaware of how harsh it can sound.)
You ought to offer your services to fix up the charming but non-native English on chileflora.com


----------



## Oldy Nuts

k-in-sc said:


> ...
> You ought to offer your services to fix up the charming but non-native English on chileflora.com



As a non-native and self-taught English speaker, I am very grateful for this -in my opinion- undeserved compliment. The task, however, is a little beyond my possibilities, specially considering the apparently non profit nature of the site and the extension of the text involved.


----------



## MHCKA

Oldy Nuts said:


> Creo que la discusión realmente no nos está llevando a ninguna parte, sobre todo por tu curiosa insistencia en poner en duda el uso de "bloom" en este caso. (...)


 


Miguel Antonio said:


> No sólo en Chile hay desiertos floridos, o desiertos que florecen (*aunque sean las plantas las que florezcan literalmente*):
> (...)


 
No soy angloparlante. Pero sí hispanohablante. 

La duda que tengo del término en inglés me surge después de haber leído los diccionarios, parte de la fuente de donde aprende un autodidacta. 

El uso de una palabra o expresión no es validante por sí misma de lo acertado del término o expresión. Acá la gente dice, en ciertos círculos sociales, "vistes", "hicistes" (agregan una "s" al final): es ampliamente usado, la gente se entiende entre sí y completa pláticas... pero es incorrecto a todas luces.

Quizás algún biólogo botánico angloparlante sanje la discusión.

Yo ya aporte mis elementos para pensar que *flowery* es más adecuado. Puede ser correcto _blooming_, sí; en el peor de los casos ambos pudieran ser usados... no lo sé.

Nos vimos.

P.S. Acá no se usa decir _jardín en flor_... para describir que "hay más flores que de costumbre" en un jardín.


----------



## k-in-sc

"Flowery" generally is used in more figurative contexts.


----------



## jasminasul

I don´t see what all the fuss is about  , but:


> Quizás algún biólogo botánico angloparlante *z*anje la discusión.


----------



## fenixpollo

De acuerdo con k-in-sc: flowery es un adjetivo que por lo general no se aplica directamente a las flores. Un ejemplo común:
_This politician tends to give flowery speeches, full of big words and long stories to illustrate his points._

En cuanto a "blooming", para mí se utilizaría más como verbo: _The desert is blooming_. La frase "This is a blooming desert" me parece muy rara, no porque sea correcto o no en sentido lingüístico, sino porque nunca la he escuchado. Fuera de contexto, tal vez se podría malentender por el uso coloquial de "blooming" como "condenado" (¡Ese condenado desierto! ¡Cómo lo odio!), pero si alguien está hablando del tiempo de lluvias, sabremos que se trata de flores.

Sin embargo, el hecho de que todo el mundo use una frase incorrecta, no hace que la frase sea correcta; y por el otro lado, el hecho de que una frase sea correcta, no hace que todo mundo debe usar la frase.

La frase "the desert in bloom" es una manera más poética de decir lo mismo que "a blooming desert". En su forma de sustantivo, "bloom" es una flor.   Para mí, "desert in bloom" significa que el desierto está cubierto con flores. También se puede entender que "desert in bloom" utiliza "bloom" en su forma de verbo, con el significado de un desierto floreciendo (blooming desert).


----------



## KeyShee

Disculpen por dar una opinión sobre un tema del año pasado.
Estuve buscando está palabra para decirla en clases de inglés y la encontré en un libro de ProChile (organismo que pertenece al gobierno de Chile), les dejo el extracto en inglés y en español escrito en el libro donde aparece "desierto florido"

And the world's driest land can host endless seeds and bulbs for years, until the rain and destiny decide it is the right time for añañucas, lirios and garras de león to appear, which happens from September to November, leading the way to the amazing phenomenon of *Blossomed Desert.* 

Y el terreno más seco del mundo puede guardar por años un sinfín de semillas y bulbos hasta que la lluvia y el destino deciden que es el momento indicado para que añañucas, lirios y garras de león aparezcan, entre Septiembre y Noviembre, dando paso al asombroso fenómeno del *Desierto Florido. 


*Blossom, como sustantivo significa flor, como verbo significa florecer.


----------



## k-in-sc

That whole translation is not very good, though, unfortunately. It looks non-native to me.


----------



## fenixpollo

De acuerdo con k-in-sc que la traducción no es muy natural. "Blossomed" tampoco suena bien, aunque se entiende.


----------



## KeyShee

Tal cual, el profesor de inglés tampoco estuvo de acuerdo con blossomed, por lo tanto, me quedo con blooming desert.  
Gracias a ambos por responder, tenía muchas dudas con esta palabra, sobre todo cuando apareció escrita en un libro del gobierno. 

Saludos.


----------



## Vampiro

KeyShee said:


> Gracias a ambos por responder, tenía muchas dudas con esta palabra, sobre todo cuando apareció escrita en un libro del gobierno.


Oh, el gobierno, oh.
"Desert in bloom", es la que más me gusta a mi.
Cheers.
_


----------



## k-in-sc

But "desert in bloom" could be any desert, while "Blooming Desert" is more like a nickname for this specific desert.


----------



## Vampiro

But "desierto florido" is not a nickname.
It just describes a special phenomenon wich occurs sometimes in a specific region of the Atacama Desert.
_


----------



## k-in-sc

OK, it would depend on the context then. The recent poster's sentence is using it like a nickname.
And the world's driest land can hold myriad seeds and bulbs dormant for years, until the rain and fate decide the time is right for _añañucas, lirios _and _garras de león_ to appear, between September and November, producing the amazing phenomenon of the *Blooming** Desert. 

*


----------



## Vampiro

Agree, the amazing phenomenon of the blooming desert, wich turns the driest Atacama Desert in a beautiful desert in bloom.

_


----------



## KeyShee

k-in-sc said:


> OK, it would depend on the context then. The recent poster's sentence is using it like a nickname.
> And the world's driest land can hold myriad seeds and bulbs dormant for years, until the rain and fate decide the time is right for _añañucas, lirios _and _garras de león_ to appear, between September and November, producing the amazing phenomenon of the *Blooming** Desert.
> 
> *



Yes, I think is other mistake from the book. I agree with Vampiro, desierto florido is not a nickname.


----------



## SkintheGoat

Como título de un libro, 'Desert in Bloom' de fenix da exactamente en el blanco.


----------

